# custom viv builders



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

dos any1 no any decent viv builders web sites?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

theres www.thevivbuilder.co.uk

but also someone on here called exotic reptile housing (i think) he has VERY reasonable price's and delivery service!


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I can also get custom vivs for you! pm me with the size and i can get you a quote.


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

If you want real wood ones I can get them from a guy who lives in shirebrook near mansfiel.
There is a thread on the equipment classifieds which will give you an idea of what they look like~(they are mine) and also there are a few prices that have been asked for already.
thanks


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

Viv Builder, supplying vivariums to UK Reptile Hobbyists
they also do diy stuff like glass tracks and vents
which are like bulls milk to get hold of


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

We are based in Hull and do custom built vivs, good prices and comply with british standards. Pop in and see us, we are based on Beverley Road (hull Pets) :smile:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

hullreptilelover said:


> We are based in Hull and do custom built vivs, good prices and comply with british standards. Pop in and see us, we are based on Beverley Road (hull Pets) :smile:


: victory:im gonna do that u open weekends?


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeh Hull Pets is open week-ends sat 9-5.30 and sun 10-4 thanks.


----------



## claire-louise (Aug 22, 2007)

*Vivariums*

Hi i need to get a new vivarium for my iguana hes 2 years old now at the moment i have a vivarium that 2ft high, 3ft wide amd 18 inches deep, what size vivarium do you think i would need i need to get him a vivarium that will last him a few years and some that are resonable prices any help???? i'd apreciate some advice 

thanks


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

Erm for an iggy t sounds that u will need to upgrade asap f its 2, erm i think u should go for a 4ft high 3ft wide by 2ft deep at the least they are £118.40 and can be made in pritty much n e wood colour e.g. mohogany, beach, pine, oak, lime oak, silver etc. But with an iggy the bigger you can get your tank the better really , thanks.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

try like 6ft high 3ft deep and 8 foot wide :lol2: give it a room!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> try like 6ft high 3ft deep and 8 foot wide :lol2: give it a room!


:iamwithstupid:


----------



## pythonprincess (Aug 15, 2007)

*Hpag*

hull pets is def the best shop made vivs in hull pet shops you may find them cheaper but they wont be as good. and even though i have never myself bought vivs from there when anyone asks i always say go there for vivs.


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

pythonprincess said:


> hull pets is def the best shop made vivs in hull pet shops you may find them cheaper but they wont be as good. and even though i have never myself bought vivs from there when anyone asks i always say go there for vivs.


Thanks Python Princess , we have recently started recieving vivs from a new company and the quality is MUCH MUCH better and the look great!


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

thougth this was a cool site!! pictures to guide you along and all!! :lol2:

How to build a vivarium


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

i got one yay. basically converted half the back bedroom into a viv water dragons loving it now


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

jamie_coxon said:


> i got one yay. basically converted half the back bedroom into a viv water dragons loving it now


think you should get some piks up so we can all see


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

wish i could  its to big the room aint big enough for me to walk back to get it all in. the camera is back on friday so i mite post pics of it. there will be loads lol


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

kk lookin 4ward to it


----------



## Horness (Aug 12, 2007)

Are there any recommended custom viv builders in the Midlands?

It's early days yet, but we're thinking of having a 57" x 22" x 22" viv made in beech to fit in my study, complete with ramps to higher levels, and a plinth underneath to house a drawer etc.
One of the members of my team at work is an ex-cad/cam programmer, so I can get all the drawings done by him from my sketches. : victory:

Time scales will be early next year.

We've had leopard gecko's for just over a week, and we're hooked. <3

Horness


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

For the midlands try Wharf Aquatics
Wharf Aquatics - Tropical Marine Pond Fish Aquariums Reptiles
They make them on site , not cheap but fantastic quality and will build what you want.
there reptile department is fab too.
Its in Pinxton, Notts about 5 minutes from Junction 28 of the M1


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi, i make vivs, i can deliver (within reason), im based in Middlesbrough, if you send me the sizes etc that you want, ill get back to you. 
By the way, I can make them for order to completion in 2 days max!
Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> try like 6ft high 3ft deep and 8 foot wide :lol2: give it a room!


 
Yep I would agree or some thing like 7ft high 2ft deep 5ft wide and as he says give it room or give it a room......BIG ANIMALS REQUIRE BIG SPACE


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

My ig has had a 'room' for months now and it's doing my head in.
I love her to bits but I could use the remainder of the room for other things.

Anyone with a quote for a 5ftx6ftx4ft, length x height x depth, would be useful.

I'm in the North East but it would probably be cheaper for me to pick up.


----------



## Tony Turbo (Oct 19, 2006)

saxon said:


> Anyone with a quote for a 5ftx6ftx4ft, length x height x depth, would be useful.


Same here! This is the sort of size I will be after very soon.

Thanks :smile:


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

vivbuilder is also really good  google them and it should be the first one. very competitive prices


----------

